# QUERER ES PODER ... cual seria su forma de expresión?



## pacuchete

Hola a todos

Desde mi ignorancia después de mucha buscar sigo teniendo mis dudas de como seria el modo mas adecuado de expresar "QUERER ES PODER".
Según os he leído "possunt quia posse videntur" no es la expresión correcta aunque parece, repito, desde mi ignorancia, que popularmente es la mas divulgada.

Por favor, cual sería la forma mas acertada de traducir este proverbio??

Gracias


----------



## Quiviscumque

¡Hola, pacuchete!

"Possunt quia posse videntur" es una frase de Virgilio (Eneida, libro V) que significa "pueden porque creen que pueden" (aparece en la prolija narración de una regata, si no recuerdo mal). Así que no significa exactamente lo que pretendes decir.

"Querer es poder" sería literalmente VELLE EST POSSE.


----------



## pacuchete

Quiviscumque said:


> ¡Hola, pacuchete!
> 
> "Possunt quia posse videntur" es una frase de Virgilio (Eneida, libro V) que significa "pueden porque creen que pueden" (aparece en la prolija narración de una regata, si no recuerdo mal). Así que no significa exactamente lo que pretendes decir.
> 
> "Querer es poder" sería literalmente VELLE EST POSSE.




Ante todo, mil gracias por tu respuesta
Efectivamente, tal y como dices, la traducción literal al latín del proverbio en castellano por el que pregunto se escribe tal cual indicas.
Pero mas allá de su traducción literal, la idea que se quiere expresar en dicho proverbio (QUERER ES PODER), considerándose el mismo como una frase hecha, sería o encajaría en latín, lengua de la época, la expresión:* VELLE EST POSSE*?? no habría ninguna otra mas apropiada para la idea que se quiere reflejar que la que indicas?? 
Por mas que busco parece que  "*POSSUNT QUIA POSSE VIDENTUR*" (pueden porque creen poder) se ha aceptado y trasladado a la versión castiza, abreviada y/o mas popular de "querer es poder" y se postula para muchos como la expresión con mas acogida para expresar la idea filosófica que trato de encontrar.
Aunque parece haber mucha controversia en la traducción de esta última al encontrar opiniones que dicen que su traducción seria "pueden porque PARECEN poder" (cambiarían videntur por credunt o añadirian el dativo "sibi" para completar ... possunt quia sibi posse videntur )....supongo habría que plantearse una posible licencia poética propia del texto de Virgilio.
Quizás estoy enmarañando demasiado la ayuda que necesito pero es apasionante esta lengua ....y me pierdo!

Con que quedarme pues ?? que expresión pudiera expresar dicho proverbio sin que al forzar su traducción literal rompa la naturaleza del latín?


Dejo texto traducido de la Eneida de Virgilio (encontrado una vez puesto en la pista) que ayuda a contextualizar "POSSUN QUIA POSSE VIDENTUR"

_" Y primero deja peleando con el alto peñasco/ a Sergesto y con los breves vados y en vano pidiendo/ auxilio y aprendiendo a correr con los remos quebrados./ Luego a Gías y a la propia Quimera de inmensa mole/ alcanza; cede, porque no tiene timonel./ Sólo queda ya Cloanto justo en la llegada,/ al que busca y apremia empeñándose con todas sus fuerzas./ Y entonces redobla el clamor y todos al segundo/ animan con sus gritos, y resuena con el fragor el éter./ Unos temen perder una gloria ya propia y un premio/ ya ganado, y cambian su vida por la victoria; a otros el éxito les alienta: pueden porque creen que pueden "_


----------



## Quiviscumque

"Querer es poder" propiamente solo puede decirse de Dios (especialmente del Dios de los escolásticos franciscanos). En San Buenaventura lo encuentro así, como parece no gustarte: _Deo velle est posse_.

Puedes decir también _Volens potest _(quien quiere, puede), _Voluntas omnia potest_ (la voluntad lo puede todo), ... 

Quizás los foreros wandle o Scholiast puedan dar mejores sugerencias.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete sodales!



> Quizás los foreros wandle o Scholiast puedan dar mejores sugerencias



This is flattering, and I would love to help if I can (_volens, si possum_!); but, much to my regret, my command of Spanish is not good enough to understand exactly what pacuchete is asking for.

Perhaps try asking in French?

Σ


----------



## Agró

Scholiast said:


> salvete sodales!
> 
> 
> 
> This is flattering, and I would love to help if I can (_volens, si possum_!); but, much to my regret, my command of Spanish is not good enough to understand exactly what pacuchete is asking for.
> 
> Perhaps try asking in French?
> 
> Σ


Salve.

Peut être en _anglois_?

"Where there's a will there's a way."


----------



## Scholiast

salvete iterum!

_merci_, Agró: _illuceant semper tibi quoque faustae dies_.

[I should have said, I think wandle understands Spanish better than I do.]

 I  don't think there is an obvious answer to this one, though keener  devotees of the fragments of Pacuvius than I might come up with  something.

For the moment, try "ubi voluntas, ibi potestas"?

But wait for better suggestions.

Σ

Afterthought: after some googling, I found myself referred to Cic. _Off._ 1.90, _in rebus...ad voluntatem nostram fluentibus_, and this is certainly an established idiom. But it does not quite mean what pacuchete is asking for. Sorry!


----------



## wandle

Quiviscumque said:


> Quizás los foreros wandle o Scholiast puedan dar mejores sugerencias.


I am sorry to say that my acquaintance with Spanish has not allowed me to follow the discussion well enough to answer with any confidence.


----------



## Quiviscumque

wandle said:


> I am sorry to say that my acquaintance with Spanish has not allowed me to follow the discussion well enough to answer with any confidence.



Surely you have grasped the main line.

pacuchete wants a Latin translation for "Querer es poder". That Spanish motto literally means "velle est posse". However, for reasons that pacuchete has not entirely explained, he doesn't like it and sticks to the Virgilian "Possunt quia posse videntur", whose meaning is a little different. I have said that "velle est posse" is Latin enough, although the only occurrence I can find is a medieval one (Saint Bonaventure). 

I guess pacuchete wants something like a quote from Seneca or Syrus or whoever meaning "velle est posse". But I haven'y found any.


----------



## wandle

Quiviscumque said:


> However, for reasons that pacuchete has not entirely explained, he doesn't like it.


Well, I am even more in the dark. If a native speaker is unclear what *pacuchete* means, what is my chance?


----------



## Ana MegaFemme

Hola chicos! 
He llegado hasta aqui despues de encontraros entre mucha busqueda por Internet y cuando creia que iba a resolver mi duda sigo confundida. 
La semana proxima voy a hacerme un tattoo y necesito saber cual es la mejor manera  de expresar la idea de "querer es poder" y segun veo
Si se supone que las traducciones literales de español a latin no serian auténtico latin, como se expresaria mejor entonces? Possunt quia posse videntur?
Ufff parece dificil dar con la expresion, no?
Chicos espero me podais ayudar que el tattoo es para toda la vida!! 
Graciaaas


----------



## Quiviscumque

"Possunt quia posse videntur" significa "Pueden porque creen poder". Si eso te vale, tatúatelo.
"Querer es poder" sería "Velle est posse". Es buen latín, aunque parece que ningún autor clásico lo dijo.

N.B. Intrigued by the relation between "possunt quia posse videntur" and "querer es poder" I have found that one of the first authors of self-helping bestsellers was Orison Swett Marden (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orison_Swett_Marden), one book of his being _He Can Who Thinks He Can_. The book was translated as "Querer es poder" (of course, the saying is much older in Spanish).


----------

